# Kilominx Full Last Layer / CLL - help



## Juqe (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey, 
since I have not found any Algorithm-Doc for Full Last Layer on Kilominx, i created my own. I got 73 of the total 196 algs, I tried to use a lot of already existing OLLCP/ZBLL-Algs, but I also discovered some on my own. Currently I am running out of ideas for Algs, therefore I'd be very thankful for help. Sorry that the PDF does not look that well, it's the first one I created - I want to fix it when I collected all of the Algs. 
Please correct me if I've done any mistakes (U2/U2' might be an issue, also I am not 100% sure about the AUF) or if you found better algs then the ones in the Doc. 

Greetings.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 6, 2019)

You could check out mega OLL lists to see if there are algs on there that work for CLLs that you don't have yet.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 2, 2020)

Can't help with the original question, but I had an incredibly lucky Kilominx solve just now. Just completed the last but one layer, and found the last layer solved too! The odds against that must be many thousands to one? Something like 5! x 3^5 = 29160, but not sure of the constraints that must reduce that figure a bit?

Apologies if this should have been in a new thread.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe experiment with common 3x3 triggers? Like sledge or R U R'U'.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 3, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Can't help with the original question, but I had an incredibly lucky Kilominx solve just now. Just completed the last but one layer, and found the last layer solved too! The odds against that must be many thousands to one? Something like 5! x 3^5 = 29160, but not sure of the constraints that must reduce that figure a bit?
> 
> Apologies if this should have been in a new thread.


The probability thread is where this should have been. In any case, your figure is missing some constraints. The true probablility should be (5! * 3^5)/(2 * 3) = 4860. Divide by 2 because half the time there's a two-swap of corners, and by three because two-thirds of the time there's a corner twist. I may have made an error here, but I believe this is correct.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 3, 2020)

Not CLL, but still 2lls
Inspired by 2x2 HD methods, orient lsll > insert corner + pll








Kilominx lsll


NLL Left block,R2 U R2' U2 R2 U2 R2' Back opp double headlights + L opp,R U2 R' U' F R' F' R Right bar + front headlights,(U) F2 U R2' U' F2' U R2 Left headlights + right headlights,(U') R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2',(U2) F2' U F2 U' F2' U' F2 Front opp double headlights,(U2') R2 U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' Rig...




docs.google.com


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jun 3, 2020)

This is really cool!

However, I am unsure if I understand the practicality of this. I mean.... How would you recognise the cases? There isn't exactly any "opposite colors" like on an N×N.

So... Maybe you'd have to memorize the full color scheme of the upper 5 faces and somehow use that knowledge? Idk


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 3, 2020)

I think you would recognize with bars and headlights, I haven’t done much development on it as I don’t really care about kilominx, and this was kinda just a proof of concept for myself.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 4, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> The probability thread is where this should have been. In any case, your figure is missing some constraints. The true probablility should be (5! * 3^5)/(2 * 3) = 4860. Divide by 2 because half the time there's a two-swap of corners, and by three because two-thirds of the time there's a corner twist. I may have made an error here, but I believe this is correct.


Thanks for that - still pretty lucky to beat those odds though!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 4, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Thanks for that - still pretty lucky to beat those odds though!


I think I made a mistake - Divide that figure by 5 since there are 5 angles that would count as a "CLL skip". 1:4860 is for a skip with no AUF, a skip would any AUF would be 1:972


----------



## qwr (Aug 23, 2021)

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/kilominx/kilominx.html these seem pretty good

are they named? ig the most natural way to recognize is by # corners twisted then side corners patterns. or they can be matched up with common 2x2 algs


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2022)

Juqe said:


> Hey,
> since I have not found any Algorithm-Doc for Full Last Layer on Kilominx, i created my own. I got 73 of the total 196 algs, I tried to use a lot of already existing OLLCP/ZBLL-Algs, but I also discovered some on my own. Currently I am running out of ideas for Algs, therefore I'd be very thankful for help. Sorry that the PDF does not look that well, it's the first one I created - I want to fix it when I collected all of the Algs.
> Please correct me if I've done any mistakes (U2/U2' might be an issue, also I am not 100% sure about the AUF) or if you found better algs then the ones in the Doc.
> 
> Greetings.


Hi,

I checked out the cases mentioned in this pdf.

Some of the rows are *empty*. Are you going to add algs for those cases or do I have to look somewhere else for the optimal way to solve these cases?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 17, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I checked out the cases mentioned in this pdf.
> 
> Some of the rows are *empty*. Are you going to add algs for those cases or do I have to look somewhere else for the optimal way to solve these cases?


Fortunately, there is another document available.









Kilominx Last Layer


Kilominx Winter Variation and Last Layer Introduction: This is a project I wanted to complete since the end of 2018. Big Thanks to Theo Paris, who helped out with his original document he provided to me. In regards to him, every unique alg created/found by him is marked with an *. All other alg...




docs.google.com


----------

